# Beinhartes Spinning: Freitags in Mainz



## Bettina (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
die Newsletter sollte ja bei allen angekommen sein, auf der Homepage ist der Aufruf verlinkt  und morgen  gehts los:
Spinning mit Harald 
So kommen wir mit und ohne Winterpokal über den Winter. 
Anmeldung jeden Freitag im Studio.

bis bald
Bettina


----------



## Kettwiesel (31. Oktober 2009)

Gestern (Freitag, 30.12.2009) war unser erster Termin mit beinhartem Indoortraining. Sieben Mitfahrer absolvierten in 90 Minuten Spinning genau 0 km und 0 HM ... Geschnauft und geschwitzt wurde trotzdem und am nächsten Freitag geht es weiter. Uns stehen insgesamt 16 Räder zur Verfügung, es gibt also noch genug freie Plätze. Ausschreibung gibt es als PDF auf der Club- Homepage.

Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tweety (6. November 2009)

Aha, jetzt kommt's raus. Harald ist also nur bergab gefahren und hat uns ordentlich reindrehen lassen...

Gleich geht's weiter, noch 29 Minuten bis Anpfiff. Leute, ihr verpasst was. Wir werden im Frühjahr wie Phoenix aus der Asche kommen!

Gruß
Birgit


----------



## Kettwiesel (10. November 2009)

Am Freitag, den 13.11.2009 geht das beinharte Indoor-Training in die dritte Runde. Ab 19.00 Uhr können wir auf die Räder, ab 19.15 Uhr beginnt der 90-minütige Kurs. Anmeldungen  bis 15.00 Uhr unter 06131-831040 im Studio möglich.


----------



## Kettwiesel (17. November 2009)

Für die vierte Auflage steht ein kleines "Special" an. Hier ein Hinweis (Auswahl der Tracklist des Kurses): 
Band of Horses - Is There a Ghost         
Herbaliser & Phi Life Cypher - Distinguished Jamaican English 
Hillbilly Moon Explosion - Little Lil        
Japrazz - Keep Your Guard Up        
January Jaunt - Hopeful Ways        
Be-Noizy - Bad Boy         
Flink - Well Well Well         
As Friends Rust - Born With a Silver Spoon Up Your Ass        
Camera Obscura - Country Mile         
Cargo City - When I Sleep I Disappear
Strozzini - Go Away  

Die "Auflösung" folgt am Freitag, den 20.11.2010 ab 19.15 Uhr im First-Class...


----------



## Kettwiesel (24. November 2009)

Vielen Dank an alle zehn Beinharten und Gäste für die engagierte Beteiligung.  Alle, die nicht dabei waren, finden hier die Auflösung unseres kleinen Rätsels: http://virtuous.ionatefilms.com/index.php?page=002

Nächsten Freitag geht es um 19.15 "normal" weiter mit 90 Minuten beinhartem Indoor Cycling.


----------



## Kettwiesel (27. November 2009)

Aufgrund der vielen Nachfragen gibt es hier die Playlist des heutigen Indoor-Cycling Kurses. Acht beinharte Mitfahrer hörten:

Slackstring/Shes On A Mission
Kate Bush/King Of The Mountain
Marillion/Youre Gone
The John Butler Trio/Earthbound Child
U2/Gone
Will Smith/Miami (remix)
Red Hot Chilli Peppers/Otherside
Frankie Goes To Hollywood/Two Tribes (remix)
Enigma/Back To The Rivers Of Believe
Red Hot Chilli Peppers/Oh Mercury
Peter Gabriel/Mercy Street
Martha & The Muffins/Echo Beach
Peter Gabriel/In Your Eyes
Queen/Grazy Little Thing Called Love
Herbert Grönemeyer/Bleibt Alles Anders
Tears For Fears/Year Of The Knife
Driving Away From Home/Its Immaterial
Slackstring/Sunday Jen

Bis zur Weihnachtspause fahren wir noch am 04/12,11/12 und 18/12 jeweils ab 19.15 Uhr.


----------



## Ripman (28. November 2009)

Moin,

das war ein abwechselungsreicher Kurs, den Du uns da hoch und runter gescheucht hast  Hat Spaß gemacht, vielen Dank.

Hoffe, am kommenden Freitag wieder am Start sein zu können.

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Würde ja auch mal ne Playlist zusammenstellen, wenn Du mir verrätst, auf was ich achten muss. Bei mir käme dann aber ne Mt.Everest-Tour dabei heraus )


----------



## Slice93 (29. November 2009)

hi,

könnt ihr mir vllt mehr über euer indoortraining erzählen ?

was genau macht man da ?

und muss man mitgleid bei euch im club sein, oder kann man auch mal so vorbei kommen ?

gibt es sonst noch vorraussetzungen?

ich wohne in mainz, bin 16 jahre alt und suche ein möglichkeit nen bissl was zu machen mit dem fahrrad, auch bei schlechtem wetter

würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt


----------



## Kettwiesel (30. November 2009)

Hier findest Du die Ausschreibung:

http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=84&Itemid=100 

Um teilnehmen zu können musst Du entweder Mitglied beim MTB Club Beinhart oder im Fitness First Class sein.

http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=32


----------



## Ripman (5. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

war wieder eine nette Runde bei guter Mucke und reichlich Schweiß. Danke.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettwiesel (10. Dezember 2009)

Morgen am  Freitag den 11.12.2009 ist die vorletzte Gelegenheit vor Weihnachten beim beinharten Indoor Cycling Platz für die Weihnachtsgans zu schaffen. 

Das musikalische Rahmenprogramm gestalten u.a. Air- Blackfield- Blues Brothers vs.Shaggy -ChumbaWamba- Culture Club - Phil Collins- Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Linkin Park - Mumford&Sons - Sisters Of Mercy - Stakka Bo - Robbie Williams.

Wie immer geht's los um 19.15 Uhr. Das Streckenprofil ist, sagen wir mal ...paris-roubaix-mäßig.


----------



## Kettwiesel (15. Dezember 2009)

So, letzte Gelegenheit zum Auf-der-Stelle-treten. Wieder gibt es als Special was fürs Auge. Zur Einstimmung auf den Freitag, den 18.12.2009 gibts hier den Trailer: http://www.thecollectivefilm.com/roam/teaser_med.html

Danach ist Winterpause bis Freitag, den 08.12.2009. Ab da ist Schluss mit lustig: Die Stellschraube dreht sich nur noch nach rechts...


----------



## Kettwiesel (19. Dezember 2009)

Trotz des gestrigen Wintereinbruchs schafften es doch sechs beinharte Indoorcycler zum letzten Kurs in diesem Jahr. Weiter geht es erst am 08.12.2010, dann mit dem angekündigten Film...

Allen Mitfahrern wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Harald


----------



## Kettwiesel (8. Februar 2010)

Wie angekündigt fährt Torsten den beinharten Indoor Cycling Kurs am kommenden Freitag, den 12.02.2010 wie immer ab 19.15 Uhr.

Wir sehen uns dann wieder am 19.02.2010.

Die weiteren Termine bis zum Start der Frischluftsaison:  
26.2./5.3/12.3/19.3.2010 - je nach Wetter noch der 25. bzw. 26.3.

Dann iss aber gut...

Harald


----------



## AstridH (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe das gerade gelesen, und bin natürlich ganz neugierig auf eure Cycling Stunde. Würde gerne mal dazukommen. Melde ich mich direkt im First Class an?
Ich kann aber erst am 19.02., da ich am 12.02. einen Kurs habe.
Man sieht sich
Astrid


----------



## Kettwiesel (9. Februar 2010)

Hier findest Du die Ausschreibung:

http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/inde...=84&Itemid=100

Um teilnehmen zu können musst Du entweder Mitglied beim MTB Club Beinhart oder im Fitness First Class sein.

Anmeldung per Telefon am Freitag bis 15.00 Uhr im First Class.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AstridH (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
mal sehen wer heute Abend alles kommt? Ich habe mich gerade angemeldet.

Bis später
Astrid


----------



## Kettwiesel (15. März 2010)

Liebe beinharte Indoorfahrer!
Aufgrund der endlich guten Wetterprognose entfällt am Freitag, den 19.03.2010 wie angekündigt  unser beinhartes Indoor-Training. Dies wäre der letzte Termin in diesem Jahr gewesen.

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer. Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt; bitte beachtet die Ankündigung hier im Forum oder im Vereins-Newsletter

Gruß Harald


----------



## Ripman (17. März 2010)

Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank für Dein Engagement und die freitägliche Schwitzerei. War die letzten Mal zwar nichtmehr dabei, da ich lieber draußen rumgegondelt bin. 
Hat mir aber immer riesig Spaß gemacht, mich von Dir scheuchen zu lassen. Gerne in kommenden Winter wieder.

LG

Jügen

P.S.: Leider habe ich in diesem Jahr den Einsatz/die Einsätze vom Radikalen Richard verpasst, vielen Dank natürlich auch an ihn )


----------

